# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  اهلا بكم في الجزائر ..

## شذى البنفسج

لمحة عن الجزائر 

*الاسم الرسمي:الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية*
*اللغة الرسمية: العربية*
*اللغات الوطنية: العربية*
*عاصمة: الجزائر*
*رئيس:عبد العزيز بوتفليقة*
*مساحة:2,381,740 كم²*
*عدد السكان:*
*- (2002) = 32,818,500 ن*
*- كثافة السكان = 13.3/كم²*

*استقلال- من فرنسا*
*- تاريخ 5 جويلية 1962م*  

*العملة: الدينار الجزائري*
*المنطقة الزمنية: UTC +1*
*النشيد الوطني: قسما* 
*نطاق الانترنت الأولي: DZ.*
*رمز الهاتف الدولي:* *213*



*و*
*الجزائر تقسم الى 48 ولاية* 


*وهذه هي قائمة الولايات حسب الترقيم الإداري الرسمي:*
*• 1 ولاية أدرار*
*• 2 ولاية الشلف*
*• 3 ولاية الأغواط*
*• 4 ولاية أم البواقي*
*• 5 ولاية باتنة*
*• 6 ولاية بجاية*
*• 7 ولاية بسكرة*
*• 8 ولاية بشار*
*• 9 ولاية البليدة*
*• 10 ولاية البويرة*
*• 11 ولاية تمنراست*
*• 12 ولاية تبسة*
*• 13 ولاية تلمسان*
*• 14 ولاية تيارت*
*• 15 ولاية تيزي وزو*
*• 16 ولاية الجزائر*
*• 17 ولاية الجلفة*
*• 18 ولاية جيجل*
*• 19 ولاية سطيف*
*• 20 ولاية سعيدة*
*• 21 ولاية سكيكدة*
*• 22 ولاية سيدي بلعباس*
*• 23 ولاية عنابة*
*• 24 ولاية قالمة*
*• 25 ولاية قسنطينة*
*• 26 ولاية المدية*
*• 27 ولاية مستغانم*
*• 28 ولاية المسيلة*
*• 29 ولاية معسكر*
*• 30 ولاية ورقلة*
*• 31 ولاية وهران*
*• 32 ولاية البيض*
*• 33 ولاية اليزي*
*• 34 ولاية برج بوعريريج*
*• 35 ولاية بومرداس*
*• 36 ولاية الطارف*
*• 37 ولاية تندوف*
*• 38 ولاية تسمسيلت*
*• 39 ولاية الوادي*
*• 40 ولاية خنشلة*
*• 41 ولاية سوق أهراس*
*• 42 ولاية تيبازة*
*• 43 ولاية ميلة*
*• 44 ولاية عين الدفلى*
*• 45 ولاية النعامة*
*• 46 ولاية عين تموشنت*
*• 47 ولاية غرداية*
*• 48 ولاية غليزان*



*النشيد الوطني الجزائري*

*قسما بالنازلات الماحقات والدماء الزاكيات الطاهرات* 

*والبنود اللامعات الخافقات في الجبال الشامخات الشاهقات* 

*نحن ثرنا فحياة أو ممات وعقدنا العزم أن تحيا الجزائر* 


*فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا*


*نحن جند في سبيل الحق ثرنا وإلى استقلالنا بالحرب قمنا* 

*لم يكن يصغى لنا لما نطقنا فاتخذنا رنة البارود وزنا* 

*وعزفنا نغمة الرشاش لحنا وعقدنا العزم أن تحيا الجزائر* 


*فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا* 


*يا فرنسا قد مضى وقت العتاب وطويناه كما يطوى الكتاب* 

*يا فرنسا إن ذا يوم الحساب فاستعدي وخذي منا الجواب* 

*إن في ثورتنا فصل الخطاب وعقدنا العزم أن تحيا الجزائر* 


*فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا* 


*نحن من أبطالنا ندفع جندا وعلى أشلائنا نصنع مجدا* 

*وعلى أرواحنا نصعد خلدا وعلى هاماتنا نرفع بندا* 

*جبهة التحرير أعطيناك عهدا وعقدنا العزم أن تحيا الجزائر* 


*فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا*


*صرخة الأوطان من ساح الفدا اسمعوها واستجيبوا للندا* 

*واكتبوها بدماء الشهداء واقرأوها لبني الجيل غدا* 

*قد مددنا لك يا مجد يدا وعقدنا العزم أن تحيا الجزائر* 


*فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا .. فاشهدوا*



هده الصور تبين كل ولاية من الجزائر وفي كل صورة تمتل تقاليد ولاية :





























































اليكم بعض المعلومات عن اكبر الولايات في الجزائر
........

الجزائر العاصمة

أسسها الفينيقيون في القرن الثالث ق.م. وحكمها الرومان واسموها ايكوزيوم، وبعد سقوط الامبراطورية الرومانية، وفد إليها كثيرون من العرب الذين خرجوا هروبا من الاندلس بعد زوال الحكم العربي عنها عام 1492 . واستولى العثمانيون عليها بقيادة خير الدين بربروسا عام 1511 وفي القرن الثامن عشر استقل داي الجزائر بها عن تركيا إلى ان احتلها الفرنسيون عام 1830 لتخرجهم منها ثورة الجزائر عام 1962 . 


تتميز مدينة الجزائر بقسميها الاسلامي القديم والاوروبي الحديث، ويعرف القديم باسم «القصبة» بشوارعها الضيقة ومساجدها العديدة وقلعتها التي بنيت في القرن السادس عشر. والقصبة تعد تراثا معماريا تاريخيا هاما وسجلت من قبل منظمة اليونسكو كتراث عالمي سنة 1992. ومن معالمها: الحدائق، المرصد الفلكي، والمتحف الوطني، ودار الكتب الوطنية وجامعة الجزائر التي تأسست عام 1909. وفي القصبة كثير من القصور والمنازل الفاخرة ذات الطراز العربي الاسلامي ومن ابرز مساجدها المسجد الكبير ومسجد كتشاوة 

ومن معالم مدينة الجزائر «رياض الفتح» وهو مجمع تجاري وثقافي يضم اسواقا حديثة ومطاعم وقاعات للسينما وفيه متحف المجاهدين الذي تعكس محتوياته المراحل التاريخية التي عرفتها الجزائر وفيه قرية لارباب الصناعات والحرف الشعبية التقليدية وتتخلله المساحات الخضراء الجميلة. وهذا المجمع (المتحف) مبني تحت الارض. 
ومن معالم الجزائر نصب الشهيد الذي يشرف على مينائها وهو مبني على شكل نخلة طولها 92 مترا وحولها ثلاث شعب من البازلت ترمز الى النهضة الجزائرية في مجالاتها الثلاثة: الصناعية والزراعية والثقافية. 

والجزائر العاصمة هي اكبر مدن البلاد ويسكنها نحو 5،3 مليون نسمة وهي تقع على شاطئ المتوسط في منتصف الطريق الساحلي الذي يربط تونس شرقا بالمغرب وهي من أجمل مدن ساحل البحر الابيض المتوسط الجنوبي، وتنتشر احياؤها ومبانيها فوق مجموعة من التلال المطلة على البحر، كما تنتشر على منحدراتها وسفوحها وفي السهل المنبسط تحتها غابات النخيل واشجار الليمون والبرتقال والزيتون 

تيبازة: 
وهي موقع يضم آثارا فينيقية ورومانية ماثلة، وفيها الآن اماكن للخدمات السياحية المتطورة من فنادق فخمة وقرى سياحية ومطاعم فاخرة. ومن اماكن الجذب السياحي في منطقة العاصمة مدينة «شرشال» السياحية. 
الضريح الملكي الموريطاني - تيبازا 





*وهران* 
او الباهية كم يطيب لأهلها ان يسموها وهي ثاني أكبر مدينة في الجزائر وعاصمة الغرب الجزائري وهي واقعة على ساحل البحر الابيض المتوسط في اقصى غرب البلاد، وميناؤها من اشهر موانئ المتوسط وهي مركز تجاري هام وترتبط بداخل البلاد، وبتلمسان والمغرب بخط للسكة الحديدية وفيها صناعات مزدهرة مثل البتروكيماويات والحديد والصلب. 

وهران مدينة قديمة جدا ولكن تأسيسها يعود عموما إلى التجار الاندلسيين والمغاربة في القرن العاشر الميلادي (937م). احتلها الاسبان عام 1509 الذين طردوا على ايدي العثمانيين عام 1792م. الى ان احتلها الفرنسيون 1838م حتى استقلال الجزائر. ومدينة وهران تجمع بين طرازين للمعمار احدهما حديث على أيدي الفرنسيين والثاني قديم على الطراز الاندلسي الاسباني وهي محاطة بكروم العنب، وطقسها لطيف ويسود المعيشة فيها جو من الهدوء. أما شوارعها فتمتلئ بالحركة والنشاط. 

ومن معالم المدينة حي الدرب وحي المدينة الحديثة وساحة الاول من نوفمبر وجامع الباشا المبني عام 1796م وهناك على الشاطئ ارصفة يحلو فيها التنزه عصرا ومساء. وفي منطقة وهران توجد عين الترك السياحية التي تتوافر فيها الفنادق وفيها مجمع الاندلس السياحي المطل على خليج على المتوسط. وفيه برج سانتا كروز الذي أسسه الاسبان. 

ومن المدن المجاورة لوهران مدينة مستغانم الساحلية التي تعد مزيجا من التراث الاندلسي والتركي وتشتهر هذه المدينة بكونها منبعا للفنون والموسيقى والثقافة وفيها مسرح مكشوف. وفي منطقة وهران توجد مدينة معسكر الامازيغية القديمة وهي عاصمة الامير عبدالقادر الجزائري الذي ينتمي الى قبائل بني شقران والذي قاد المقاومة ضد الفرنسيين من عام 1832الى عام 1849م وفي هذه المنطقة تكثر الينابيع والحمامات المعدنية ذات الاصول الرومانية. 

قسنطينة  

هي ثالث اكبر مدن الجزائر وتبعد عن العاصمة 400 كم وتقع على مرتفع يبلغ نحو 534 مترا فوق سطح البحر ثم تنحدر نحو المتوسط وبالقرب منها جبال الاطلسي، وقسنطينة مدينة قديمة جدا وقد احتفلت مؤخرا بذكرى مرور 2500 عام على تأسيسها من قبل القرطاجيين ثم حكمها الرومان، وفي عهد الملك دومينوس قامت فيها ثورة عام 313م تصدى لها الملك قسطنطين الاكبر ولحقها دمار كبير فأعاد بناءها ومنذ ذلك الحين تعرف باسمه وكانت قبل ذلك تحت حكم النوميديين وعرفت باسم «سرتا» وتشتهر قسنطينة بجسورها المعلقة وبالمزارع المحيطة بها وتزدهر فيها صناعة الآليات وبخاصة الجرارات الزراعية والمنسوجات والصناعات الجلدية. 
  

وتبرز قسنطينة باعتبارها مركزا لدور العلم وتعليم القرآن الكريم وتخرج منها علماء ومفكرون اسلاميون بارزون منهم عبدالحميد بن باديس مؤسس جمعية العلماء المسلمين وتزخر المدينة بالمعالم التاريخية والدينية ومنها الجامع الكبير الذي يعود بناؤه الى القرن الثالث عشر وضريح سيدي راشد وفيها قصر الباي احمد الذي يعد نموذجا رائعا لفن العمارة العربية الاسلامية وفيها حمام سيدي مير للمياه الساخنة. اما وسط المدينة فهو بحد ذاته مقصد سياحي متميز الى جانب كونه ملتقى لكل الطرق ومركز النشاط والحركة للمدينة.  

ومما يشار اليه في قسنطينة هو انها واحدة من مراكز الموسيقى الاندلسية كما يشار إلى تميز مطبخها بالوجبات التقليدية الشهية بالاضافة الى منتوجاتها من الصناعات الحرفية التقليدية كالنحاسيات والتطريز بخيوط الذهب وهو الفن المعروف باسم «القندورة» والذي يمكن مشاهدة الحرفييين وهم يقومون به في دكاكينهم في اسواق المدينة القديمة. 
عنابة 
هي رابع كبريات المدن الجزائرية، ومن أبرز الموانئ على المتوسط وتقع الى اقصى الشمال الشرقي من البلاد، وهي مدينة تاريخية أسسها الفينيقيون وحكمها الرومان واطلقوا عليها اسم «هيبوريغيوس» واستولى عليها الفندل عام 431.  

وفي القرن السابع الميلادي اصبحت عنابة تحت الحكم العربي الاسلامي مدينة هامة وميناء تجاريا نشطا 
ثم استولى الاسبان عليها في القرن السادس عشر ثم الفرنسيون عام 1832 الى ان نالت كبقية مدن الجزائر استقلالها عام 1962 . 
  

ومن ابرز معالم عنابة المسجد الكبير وكاتدرائية القديس اوغسطين وهو فيلسوف ولد وترعرع في الجزائر قبل اكثر من 1500عام وقد وضعت وزارة السياحة الجزائرية برنامجا سياحيا للتعريف به ومما يشار اليه ان لهذا القديس 18 مليونا من الاتباع لا سيما في الولايات المتحدة حيث بنوا هناك اكثر من 500 كنيسة.  

وعلى مرتفعات عنابة توجد حاليا مرافق سياحية تضم منتجعا للاستجمام وممارسة الرياضة. وتعتبر عنابة اليوم مركزا تجاريا وصناعيا هاما حيث يوجد بها مجمع مرموق للحديد والصلب ومصانع لتسييل الغاز وتكرير النفط وللكيماويات وتعليب الأغذية وانتاج الفلين والاسمنت وتخدمها شبكة الخطوط الحديدية وهي مركز مهم لتصدير الحديد والفوسفات والحمضيات. 
جيجل 
ميناء تجاري قديم أسسه الفينيقيون وتعاقب عليها كل من الرومان والاسبان والاتراك  

  

وتتميز جيجل بجبالها وكهوفها المدهشة وحولها غابات كثيفة تشكل بخضرتها مع زرقة مياه البحر مشهدا خلابا وتزخر بمعالم اثرية كثيرة جعلت منها مقصدا لآلاف السياح الذين يفدون اليها حيث يجدون المرافق والخدمات السياحية المتميزة ومن معالمها الكورنيش البحري المطل على مناظر غاية في الروعة وكذلك توجد بها حديقة كبرى تضم اصنافا نادرة من الحيوانات والطيور. 
البليدة 
مدينة تقع في شمال الجزائر على سفوح جبال الاطلسي الى الجنوب من سهل متيجة وهي مركز اداري وتجاري وتشتهر بمنتجاتها الزراعية وهي محاطة بالحدائق وكروم البرتقال والزيتون واشجار اللوز وحقول القمح والشعير والتبغ وشتى اصناف الفاكهة وتشتهر بانتاجها لمستخلصات الازهار، وفيها مرتفعات الشريعة المشهورة بمرافق التزلج على الثلوج خلال فصل الشتاء.   

وقد بناها الاندلسيون عام 1553م فوق موقع عسكري روماني وطوروا فيها عمليات الري الزراعي ولحق الدمار بأبنيتها القديمة بفعل الهزات الارضية وبخاصة في القرن التاسع عشر. 
بجاية 
تقع على ساحل المتوسط وشاطئها مطل على خليج في مشهد فائق الجمال يجمع بين الغابات الخضراء ومياه البحر وتزدهر فيها الخدمات السياحية للمدن البحرية حيث المسابح والشواطئ والرمال النظيفة والمطاعم التي تقدم اشهى الوجبات من ثمار البحر واسماك المتوسط. 
  

وهي الى ذلك من اهم مرافئ النفط الجزائرية حيث تصب في خزاناتها انابيب النفط الآتية من آبار حاسي مسعود في أقصى الجنوب ومنها للتصدير الى انحاء العالم. وهي ايضا مدينة تجارية وصناعية تزدهر فيها الحرف التقليدية الى جانب الصناعات الحديثة واهمها البتروكيماويات والمستحضرات الكيماوية كالادوية والمنظفات والمبيدات.  



وهي ايضا كمدن المتوسط حكمها الرومان بعد تغلبهم على قرطاجة ثم اتخذها الوندال عاصمة لهم في القرن الخامس. تعاقب على حكمها البربر فالاسبان ثم العثمانيون فالفرنسيون الى الاستقلال. ومن ابرز معالمها الجامع الذي بني في القرن السادس عشر وقلعة بناها الاسبان عام 1545م. اقترن اسمها بصناعة الشموع اذ كانت تصدر مادتها الخام ولذلك أخذت الشموع اسمها بالفرنسية (Bougie) وكذلك شموع الاحتراق «بوجيات» المستخدمة في محركات السيارات. 
تلمسان  

مركز ولاية تلمسان وتقع على مسافة 600 كم الى الغرب من الجزائر العاصمة وهي محاذية للحدود المغربية إلى الجنوب الغربي من وهران وتعتبر من اهم مراكز التاريخ والآثار في الجزائر وبخاصة تراثها المعماري العربي الاسلامي، وقد استقر فيها الاندلسيون العرب بعد رحيلهم من الاندلس عام 1292. وبنيت في منطقة تلمسان المدينة القديمة المعروفة باسم «اغادير» والحديثة واسمها «تافرزت» في القرن الثامن الميلادي وأعاد بناءها السلطان الموحدي «يوسف بن تاشفين» واطلق عليها اسم تاغرارت.  

تحيط بتلمسان الى جهة الجنوب سفوح جبال الاطلسي وهي غنية بالحدائق والكروم والواحات، وتشتهر بصناعة المفروشات والسجاد والجلود والمنسوجات الصوفية والحريرية والقطنية واستخراج الزيوت النباتية والاسمدة. وقد ازدهرت ايام المرابطين بمراكزها الدينية وفيها عدد كبير من المساجد التاريخية الرائعة كالجامع الكبير وجامع سيدي بلحسن وضريح الوالي الصالح سيدي بومدين.  

وفي تلمسان مقاصد سياحية هامة، تحوي مرافق طبيعية خلابة وخدمات راقية ومنها: محطة حمام شيغر للعلاج بالمياه المعدنية الساخنة وحمام بوغرارة، وفيها شلالات «لوريط» بمياهها العذبة وفيها عدة واحات خضراء وسهول خصبة 
  

الهقار والطاسيلي 
تعتبر هاتان المنطقتان متحفين طبيعيين وصنفتهما منظمة اليونسكو في قائمة التراث العالمي. والهقار حيث القمم ترتفع الى 3000 متر مقصد رئيسي للسياح الباحثين عن متعة المغامرة بين ممراتها الصخرية الملساء وحيث الرسوم والنقوش الأثرية التي تنبئ عن طريقة حياة انسان تلك المنطقة قبل نحو خمسة آلاف سنة. 
 
ومن مقاصد المنطقة السياحية المهرجان السنوي الذي تشهده الهقار وهو تقليد يبرز تراث وثقافة الصحراء الى جانب نشاطاته ذات الطابع الاقتصادي والتجاري التبادلي بين البلدان الصحراوية المجاورة مثل النيجر ومالي.. واصبحت هذه المناسبة تستقطب السياح الراغبين في معايشة اجوائها الخاصة المفعمة بالنشاطات الثقافية والفنية والفلكلورية واستعراضات الابل ويوجد في منطقة الهقار «الاسيكرام» وهو مسلك «ممر» يعتبر من اجمل مقاصد السياح وبخاصة للتمتع بالمشهد الفريد هناك لشروق وغروب الشمس.  

 
غرداية 
تقع مدينة غرداية بعد مدينتي العطف ومليكة حيث أسسها الأباضية في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي وذلك في العام 1053م وتبعد عن العاصمة الجزائرية 600 كلم جنوبا. 
 
وعلى غرار جميع قرى وادي ميزاب يحاط قصرا مليكة وغرداية بسور يعلو كل واحد منهما مسجد يهيمن ويشرف على الحياة الروحية والاجتماعية في المدينة، كما نجد المنازل مشيدة حول المسجد بشكل هرمي بحيث توفر لكل منزل الحرية وتراعي في هندستها حقوق الجار والمنافع العامة للسكان. وقد تم بناؤها بمواد محلية. وقد أدرجت بلدية غرداية ضمن المعالم التاريخية العالمية من جانب منظمة اليونيسكو عام 1982م. ومن اهم هذه المعالم، المسجد الكبير الذي تعلوه مئذنة بها 114 درجة صعود بعدد سور القرآن الكريم، وساحة السوق القديم التي تسمى الرحبة وسط القصر القديم، والسوق الكبير الذي يسمى ايضا ساحة النصر حيث يتم فيه البيع بالمزاد العلني والذي يكتظ بالحركة يوم الجمعة، ومسجد الشيخ عمي سعيد ومقبرته.  

وتتميز غرداية بحرفها التقليدية خصوصا نسيج الزرابي والفرش والسجاد المصنوع من الصوف الرفيع والبسط والمخدات ذات الرموز والاشكال البربرية المستوحاة من البيئة المحلية والألبسة العائلية التقليدية، اضافة الى حرفة صناعة النحاس من حلي وأطباق.  

وتتوزع 100 الف شجرة نخيل على مساحة لا تتعدى 590 كلم مربعا تتضمن 24 صنفا أجودها دقلة نور وأتقباله، ومن ضمن الزراعات التي نجحت في المنطقة الفول السوداني والقطن والفراولة. 
ويعتبر مناخ غرداية جافا نظرا لوقوعها في عمق الصحراء وتتفاوت حرارتها بين الليل والنهار وبين فصلي الشتاء والصيف اذ تتراوح شتاء ما بين درجة واحدة و 25 وفي الصيف ما بين 18 و 48 درجة، ويحدث في فصل الشتاء ان تنخفض الحرارة الى ما دون الصفر خصوصا في الليل 
سطيف  

تقع إلى الشمال الشرقي من الجزائر وتبعد عن العاصمة 300 كم وهي مدينة بنيت خلال الاستعمار الفرنسي على اطلال مدينة ستيفين الرومانية القديمة. وتعاقبت على حكمها حضارات خلَّفت آثارا وشواهد لا تزال ماثلة ومن اهمها مدينة «جميلة» الرومانية التي تعد من اجمل مثيلاتها الرومانية القديمة في حوض المتوسط وصنفت من قبل منظمة اليونسكو عام 1967 كتراث عالمي . وسطيف مركز تجاري وفيها مناجم للفوسفات وتتميز بمنسوجاتها المحلية التقليدية وفيها سوق زراعية مشهورة، والى ذلك تعرف سطيف بأنها مدينة الولي الصالح سيدي الخير. 
عين الفوارة - سطيف -لا يوجد زائر يزور سطيف ولا يشرب من هذه العين فماءها بارد حتى في الصيف 
 
سكيكدة 
وهي ميناء على خليج «ستورا» في البحر الابيض المتوسط وتقع في شمال شرق الجزائر ومنها تصدر قسنطينة منتجاتها وقد تطورت فيها صناعات تكرير النفط وتسييل الغاز الطبيعي والبتروكيماويات. تمتاز سكيكدة بمناظرها الطبيعية الخلابة وبخاصة شاطئ ستورا وشاطئ ابن مهيدي وشاطئ القل كما تكثر فيها الحدائق والبساتين وتعرف بجودة انتاجها من فاكهة الفراولة. 
 
وهي كعديد من المدن الجزائرية القديمة بنيت فوق موقع يعود الى عهد قرطاجة وازدهرت لاحقا كميناء تجاري في العهد الروماني. 
تيمقاد 
مدينة قائمة بحالها، تبرز للسائح بعد زيارته لها، عظمة وتنظيم وانسجام الحياة الاقتصادية والثقافية خلال العهد الروماني. شيدها في سنة 100 ميلادي الامبراطور «تراجان» بهدف التصدي لهجومات أهالي جبال الأوراس ويقام فيها حاليا أهم المهرجانات والمحافل الدولية ذات الطابع الثقافي السياحي 
  





_تاريخ الجزائر_ 


*ستقلال الجزائر*


*( 5 تموز/يوليو 1962م): استقلال الجزائر بعد 132 عاماً من الاستعمار تعرف الثورة الجزائرية باسم"ثورة المليون شهيد"، وهي حرب تحرير وطنية ثورية ضد الاستعمار الاستيطاني الفرنسي قام بها الشعب الجزائري بقيادة جبهة التحرير الوطني الجزائرية وكانت نتيجتها انتزاع الجزائر لاستقلالها بعد استعمار شرس وطويل استمرّ أكثر من 130 عاماً. انطلقت الرصاصة الأولى للثورة الجزائرية في منتصف ليل 30 نوفمبر - تشرين الثاني 1954 الذي يصادف عند الأوروبيين يوم "عيد جميع القديسين" معلنةً قيام الثورة بعد حوالي 130 سنة من الاستعمار الفرنسي للبلاد. وقد بدأت هذه الثورة بقيام مجموعات صغيرة من الثوار المزوّدين بأسلحة قديمة وبنادق صيد وبعض الألغام بعمليات عسكرية استهدفت مراكز الجيش الفرنسي ومواقعه في أنحاء مختلفة من البلاد وفي وقت واحد. ومع انطلاق الرصاصة الأولى للثورة، تمّ توزيع بيان على الشعب الجزائري يحمل توقيع "الأمانة الوطنية لجبهة التحرير الوطني" وجاء فيه: "أن الهدف من الثورة هو تحقيق الاستقلال الوطني في إطار الشمال الأفريقي وإقامة الدولة الجزائرية الديمقراطية الاجتماعية ذات السيادة ضمن إطار المبادىء الإسلامية". ودعا البيان جميع المواطنين الجزائريين من جميع الطبقات الاجتماعية وجميع الأحزاب والحركات الجزائرية إلى الانضمام إلى الكفاح التحريري ودون أدنى اعتبار آخر.*


هذه محاولة لجمع أرشيف الصور عن الثورة الجزائرية المباركة ، ثورة المليون و نصف المليون شهيد، الثورة التي هزمت ترسانة الإستدمار الفرنسي المدعوم بقوات الحلف الأطلسي ...




صور للجيش الفرنسي المدعوم بالطائرات  
 
 
و المدعوم بالمدرعات 


و البوارج الحربية في اطلاقها الصواريخ على الدوار و القرى (هنا أثناء أحداث 08 ماي 1945) 
 
و بمختلف العمليات من بحث ... 

و عمليات استعراض (هنا في لامباز)
 
و عمليات الكلب (operation chien)
 
و عمليات النزول و المداهمات ...
 
في الأرياف ...
 
و كذا عمليات التفتيش في المدن (هنا في القصبة - معركة الجزائر)
 
و حتى الدعاية الإعلامية... المكذوبة ...ضد الثورة و المجاهدين 
 
و لكن الشعب الجزائري ... قال كلمته ضد المغتصب الفرنسي 
 
و قام بدك طائرات العدو ...التي أسقطها الثوار... (صورة من منطقة آيت ملول - الأوراس 04/02/62)
 
و أخذ الفرنسيون يعدون موتاهم...  

و قبل ثورة الفاتح من نوفمبر 1954 .....

كانت أحداث 08 ماي 1945... التي ذهب ضحيتها عشرات الآلاف من الجزائريين ...



صور لشهداء مجازر أحداث 08 ماي 1945  
 
و صورة التدمير بخراطة في أحداث الثامن من ماي خمسة و أربعون
 
و القتل العشوائي الجبان ضد الجزائريين العزّل
 
و مباشرة بعد التقتيل الهمجي...يأتي الإعتقال 

اعتقال الأطفال ، النساء و... الشيوخ...بعد مذابح 08 ماي
 



برغم كل المحاولات السلمية ...(صورة من سطيف في 10 ماي 1945)
 
و تدعي فرنسا أن الشعب الجزائري استسلم ..و قد أعطت لهم الأمان ...(صورة من خراطة 15 ماي 1945)




صور لافتتاحيات الجرائد الفرنسية في اليوم الموالي لاندلاع الثورة الجزائرية .


جريدة لوفيقارو 02 نوفمبر 1954 - بعنوان موجات من الإرهاب في الجزائر 
 
جريدة لا كروا 02 نوفمبر 1954 - بعنوان تصاعد الإرهاب في شمال افريقيا 
 
جريدة لوباريسيان 02 نوفمبر 1954 - بعنوان الإرهاب في الجزائر 

 
و تعاود فرنسا الإعتقالات العشوائية...في حق الشعب الجزائري 
كل أنواع المهانة...
 

و تتفن فرنسا بتعذيب الجزائريين في المحتشدات...
 
و الصور تتكلم بنفسها... 

و يتواصل التعذيب... (صورة البطل عمر مروان تحت التعذيب)
 
و بأشد أنواع التعذيب...
 

بعض صور المجاهدين الأبطال في استعداداتهم اليومية 



 

 

 

 

 

 





 





*صور لتدريب المجاهدين على السلاح ...و الإعداد*
** 



** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

صورة للتطبيب لدى مجاهدي ثورة التحرير...


صور تذكارية لثوار الجزائر أثناء الإستدمار الفرنسي...


















بعض الصور أثناء الثورة الجزائرية المباركة 1954- 1962 ، تظهر طرق تعامل الفرنسيين مع أفراد الشعب الجزائري...




*صور التفتيش ...في الأوراس -1954* 

**

*...في الجزائر العاصمة.. و ضد النساء الجزائريات - 1957*
**




*و في أحداث 17 أكتوبر 1961 بباريس في فرنسا*
**



*و حتى العجزة لم يسلموا ...*
**

*و مباشرة بعد مجازر ماي 1945 ...* 
**


*صور اعتقال البطل الشهيد العربي بن مهيدي*

**

**

*الشهيد البطل و هو يتحدى الجميع ...*
**

*قبل أن يعذب و يستشهد تحت التعذيب*
**

*أحداث جانفي 1960 بالجزائر العاصمة*
**

*صور لأحداث 11 ديسمبر 1960*


**



*و يُنتزع النصر بقوة الحديد و النار...*

*و صور الفرحة الجزائرية بالنصر ...بعد طول الكفاح المسلح الذي خاضه الشعب بكامل أطيافه...*

*علامات النصر في 11 ديسمبر 1960*
**

*صورة لفرحة الجزائريين إثر إعلان الهدنة في 19 مارس 1962 (القصبة - الجزائر)*
**

*صورة لتوزيع المنشورات ل"نعم" في استفتاء على الإستقلال (هنا في تيزي وزو)*
**

*الإستفتاء على استقلال الجزائر في 01 جويلية 1962*
**

**

*و الفرحة العارمة بعد اعلان نتائج الإستفتاء 05 جويلية 1962*


**

**



**

*و حتى المدن الداخلية أقامت احتفالات النصر ضد الإحتلال الفرنسي (هنا الجلفة 1962)*
**



*و نترحم في الأخير على كل شهداء الجزائر...من أيام المقاومة الباسلة للأمير عبد القادر ...مرورا بكل الثورات المباركة ...إلى ثورة الفاتح من نوفمبر الخالدة...*

*رحم الله الشهداء..و أسكنهم فسيح جناته.. و تقبل الله من المجاهدين ...جهادهم من أجل تحرير الوطن...* 

*( مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُم مَّن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلًا ) سورة الأحزاب الآية 23.*

----------


## دليلة

سلمت يداك حبيبيتي واهلا وسهلا فيكي  عنا بلجزائر

----------


## anoucha

مشسكورة حبيبتي شذى البنفسج على هاد الموضوع الحلو

----------


## شمعة امل

موضوع اكثر من رائع
يسلموووو كتييير
 :SnipeR (93):

----------


## باية

موضوع رائع الله يخلينا دائما فخر لبلدنا الجزائر الحبيب  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

